# Adresse für Rücksendung an Seagate



## berpolade (29. April 2010)

Hallo,
meine externe Festplatte ist defekt und ich muss diese an Seagate senden. leider habe ich alle Seiten von Seagate aufgesucht, jedoch keine Adresse gefunden, wo ich das beschädigte Laufwerk hinsenden muss. Wer kann mir helfen. Auch telefonisch ist bei Seagate nichts herauszubekommen, da man auf die Web Seite hinweist.
Danke für die Unterstützung
berpolade


----------



## Maik (29. April 2010)

Hi,

ich schiebe deine Frage ins "Hardware"-Forum, da das interne "Feedback"-Forum dem tutorials.de-Team gewidmet ist 

mfg Maik


----------



## Cromon (29. April 2010)

Könnte das was sein:
https://store.seagate.com/webapp/wc...M9ZaW/WncGA4rkCu199kGrg==&ddkey=SgSSORedirect ?


----------



## berpolade (29. April 2010)

Hi,
diese Seite habe ich auch schon gefunden, komme aber damit nicht weiter, Keine Adressenangabe.
Danke
berpolade


----------



## Cromon (29. April 2010)

Du musst das ausfüllen, der Titel der Seite sagt ja ziemlich genau das was du brauchst:


> So senden Sie ein Produkt zurück


----------

